# Airplane recovered of business roof



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

To the one who lost an airplane while flying it in a field near two warehouses, it has been removed off the roof. A little water damage but still in good shape. This was between 1-2 months ago when lost, if you go to the front office of that building, and ask if it has been found, they should be able to get it to you. I just do not want the wrong person to try and claim it, thats why I am not giving much of any details about the plane.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Justinspeed79, why laugh, does others misfortunes bring pleasure to you? I posted in the chance that the person who lost it can know that it was found and removed off the roof.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I could make this a "Sticky" Tol.



:slimer:


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

No need to Gary. I am taking a shot that the owner view here. If he does he will see it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Tol Thomas said:


> Justinspeed79, why laugh, does others misfortunes bring pleasure to you? I posted in the chance that the person who lost it can know that it was found and removed off the roof.


Dude, are you for real? No, others misfortune does not bring pleasure to me, I just thought the whole thing was kinda funny. I would have laughed if it was my plane too. Loosen up man.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I would like to clarify something. I am not laughing at this guy because he lost his plane, I am sorry if it came off that way. I just thought the "plane found on roof, call here" post was funny. I would have thought it would be obvious that I wasn't laughing because he lost his plane, who would do that? 

If the guy who lost his plane found this, I hope you get her back in the air soon. Happy flying!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No need to appologize Justin.

Tol. An RC plane that gets lost can go for miles before it sets down. Your thread just sounds funny to us since you don't understand planes.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

This one, we had people notice the guys flying it before in the field next to the warehouse on more than one occation. And roughly 2 months ago they were seen looking at building through the fence like they were looking for something. 

Gary, since you put it that way, Justin I do Appoligize.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

To help narrow it down or for you guys to get word out, this was near Bush Intercontinental Airport where it was found.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My holiday tradition (every holiday that I go back home to the folks place) is scouring the woods around my PIL flying field getting ticks, dodging snakes, frost bite and all of those miserable things looking for the RC planes that he crashed.

We have never found one, they are all found later by someone walking in the area that he tells me, "That is not even close to where it was. Stop wasting time and go back into the ticks heaven. I know where it crashed son...are you stupid or what?" 

When I do find one, I'm giving it a heal stomp with a twist, then ask him why his flying does so much damage! J/K PIL is a good guy. :biggrin:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a misunderstanding Tol, for my part, I too apologize.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

To give some more information to help locate the owner.

The plane has a 6 foot wingspan, twin engine, lower fixed wing plane. 
Area of town was NORTH EAST(Due east of IAH, about a mile away fromthe airport) off 1960.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bad idea flying that close to the airport. I am guessing this guy will not try to recover his plane due to fear of repercussions. If he does get his plane back I hope he will think twice about where he flies it next time.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

TOL,

I'm sure you have already looked, but is there by chance an AMA number or name on the inside of the plane somewhere? Its mostly standard protocol to put a name and number, and usually your AMA number.

Most will do this, but some do not. If you haven't already, check and see if there is something(the wing should be removable).

Also, its not by chance a twin electric plane called a Dueces Wild is it? Would have a covering scheme looking like Ace Playing cards. Haha, my buddy lost his a while back.

Should you find an AMA number, shoot me a pm with the number. I work at a local hobby shop, and I can give AMA a call and find out who the flyer is...get us closer to giving him his plane back.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

not electric, is nitro powered. I haven't looked for a number, I will look into this tomorrow and see if there is one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol. Can you get out sometime and check us fliers out? I just got off the phone with Mikey Flores who flys alot. Barry Raborn fly's alot and is mostly into jets. Come check us out sometime.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary, I would but the most common field is in Katy right? I have to drive over an hour to get there(I live in Crosby, out highway 90 east of Htown). That and I don't even get to get out much to race cars anymore. Maybe one day I can come see what this flying is all about , just can't do it at the present time.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, looked at the plane and only # found was on the rear wing(just like real planes) and it is N367DA. Not sure if that is the AMA number but it is the only one found(other than the frequency stickers.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats just the "N" number Tol. Real planes are required to have those. Give Terry Smidt a call at Larrys. He may be able to help.


----------

